# Texas Roadhouse Fried Trout



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

Texas Roadhouse Fried Trout

1 whole egg 
1 cup half-and-half 
3 or 4 trout fillets 
Trout flour 
Oil for frying
About 1 teaspoon granulated garlic (to taste)
About 1 teaspoon white pepper (to taste)
About 1 teaspoon Lea & Perrins Worcestershire Sauce (to taste)
Salt 
Cayenne 
Chervil 
Coleman's Mustard

For serving
Lemon butter 
Kale (golf ball size) 
Lemon wedge 
Parsley (finely chopped)

Batter: Place a strainer over a mixing bowl. Crack the egg into the strainer. Using a spatula, force the egg into the strainer. Set aside.

Place all of the seasonings and half-and-half into a mixing bowl and mix thoroughly.

Place the strained egg into the half-and-half and seasonings. Mix until well blended.

Preheat flat grill to medium heat.

Lightly dust filet in flour and shake off excess. Dip trout into batter, coating the filet.

Ladle oil onto the griddle and place trout on grill. Cook until done, flipping during the process. Remove excess lace skirting from around filet while cooking. Trout should be golden brown when finished. Drizzle trout with lemon-pepper butter. Sprinkle with chopped parsley and serve with lemon wedge.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 28, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww MAN THIS SOUNDS GOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!! Thanks for the post!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey whats Kale??!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 28, 2005)

Whats trout flour?


----------



## Raine (Mar 28, 2005)

Kale, a member of the cabbage family.

Kale


----------



## Raine (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm guessing, it is a flour for trout, like fish coatings and breadings you buy at the store.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Mar 29, 2005)

Kale can be used for a garnish but is delicious cooked like any other green.


----------

